# New



## nitrex (Jun 15, 2014)

Hey! New here, from Sunderland.. I love coffee but I want to be able to make insane coffee..

feel free to reply with a purchase list haha.

Ta.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Well.....first off - welcome to the forum. Do you have a budget?


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Welcome nitrex. How insane? What is insane coffee?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi & Welcome.

yep budget please and what you like in a coffee?

Cheap: Aeropress or Chemex, hand grinder (Porlex), fresh roasted beans from somewhere like HasBean. all in nicely under £100.

Expensive: sky is the limit!


----------



## nitrex (Jun 15, 2014)

Well I'm hunting down (with a bit of help) a gaggia classic as mu first machine. So basically looking for grinder etc now.

I don't really have a budget other than "sensible" so let's see what you've got haha


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Cheap -----> Expensive

MC2 Mignon Mazzer Mini/SJ RR55OD Major Royal Eureka Zenith Mythos


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Welcome to the Forum, a Classic is a great starting point.

Grinders as you might guess are on a sliding scale. Used ones give you more for your buck.

Entry level Mc2 which goes for approx £80 used.

Next step up is a Eureka Mignon which go for £200-£220 used.

Mazzer mini £250 ish

Mazzer SJ £300 ish

There's loads more out there and more for higher prices but these work rather well with a Classic.


----------



## nitrex (Jun 15, 2014)

well. I'd like to keep the grinder to less than £100 for now.. thanks for all your input, I'm going to have a look around and see what I can justify the ££££ on!

Thanks very much


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

nitrex said:


> well. I'd like to keep the grinder to less than £100 for now.. thanks for all your input, I'm going to have a look around and see what I can justify the ££££ on!
> 
> Thanks very much


Mc2 it is then.

Please be wary off some of the grinder j Lewis and currys advertise . A lot of them will simply not go fine or consistent enough for espresso ( even tho advertised as so ) . Anything less than 50 quid and you will be making inane coffe more like









If in doubt ask about anything you find


----------



## nitrex (Jun 15, 2014)

Thanks very much Mrboots2u, I just need to find a second hand mc2 now!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Someone did mention earlier that they would be listing one very soon...

Keep an eye on the for sale thread!


----------



## centaursailing (Feb 27, 2012)

nitrex said:


> Hey! New here, from Sunderland.. I love coffee but I want to be able to make insane coffee..
> 
> feel free to reply with a purchase list haha.
> 
> Ta.


Hi nitrex, I'm just down the road from you in Washington ... a belated welcome to the forums.


----------



## nitrex (Jun 15, 2014)

centaursailing said:


> Hi nitrex, I'm just down the road from you in Washington ... a belated welcome to the forums.


I'm in washington but sunderland is easier to explain haha!


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

I can vouch for nitrex, he's a decent fella, but is quite new to espresso. I've explained the grinder situation and he wants to keep costs down. I'm helping him out with a few bits, but was quite shocked, like many people new to espresso that the grinder was more important than the machine.


----------



## centaursailing (Feb 27, 2012)

I know what you mean, just saying Washington seems to need qualification of some sort!


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Washington (land of roundabouts)


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Jason1wood said:


> Washington (land of roundabouts)


Ever been to Milton Keynes?


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Haha no and have no plans to either. Heard Washington described as a 'small MK' haha


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

What! You don't want to go and see the concrete cows!!


----------

